# Win a new ContourHD from VholdR/Free Giftcard



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

I've posted about the ContourHD before...and I thought I would let everyone know about this contest I came across.

Tweet. Post. Win.
Share your favorite VholdR video for your chance to win a ContourHD!

Details:
To be entered into the drawing for a free ContourHD, users must share their favorite VholdR video on their personal Twitter OR Facebook account.

On TWITTER:
1) Follow us at www.twitter.com/vholdr.
2) Tweet a link to your favorite VholdR video and tag us (@vholdr) with #freecontourhd.

On FACEBOOK:
1) Become a fan of us at VholdR | Facebook
2) Post a link on your wall to your favorite VholdR video with the phrase "Give me a free ContourHD!"
3) Comment on our Facebook page to let us know you did it!

Participants only need to post on ONE of these to be entered--not both! Entries MUST be in by Sunday, June 28th.

On Monday, June 29th, ONE winner will be randomly chosen out to win a FREE CONTOURHD!

For a limited time, purchase VholdR's groundbreaking, wearable HD video camera and get a free $50 gift card from Amazon.com


----------

